# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  KS Project Update #7: THANK YOU! <3

## Eddie

*Project Update #7: THANK YOU! <3*Posted by LIX ♥ Like

Dear Backers, this update comes from the bottom of our hearts. 
We would like to thank you so much for all your inestimable support you have brought. We thank you for your understanding when we had some troubles and you still believed in us. 
We are grateful to have the best backers in the world and would like to let you know that without each one of you, we would have not been as successful and as happy with the result. We truly believe that you are all part of the Lix Team and we will make sure to update our project as much as possible so you can feel your part in this project. Lix is not only a 3D printing pen, it is a communication tool and what we have understood via this Kickstarter campaign is that Lix is much more than what we thought at first, it brings people together. 
We would like to thank not only the ones who pledged but also the ones who helped us by sharing their creative ideas, media tips, etc for Lix. We have been overwhelmed by the love you have given. This is amazing. 
We have still many points to be worked on. We know this project is big and we would like to assure you that we are going to work very hard to satisfy all of you. We have many positives feedbacks from our engineers and we have a lot of meetings planned to make the delays as short as possible. 
Again thank you so much for all the ones who have been there from the beginning and we will see you soon! 
The Lix Team

----------


## LambdaFF

You should do a follow up.

----------


## curious aardvark

or at least explain what it is :-)

Oh it's a pen.

----------

